
Ok, now bionic beaver has been released - slyrus
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/04/27/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-released/
======
mtmail
discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491)

